# front loader international 674



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey folks

would a front loader from a mf65 fit a international 674?


----------



## Bryce (Feb 9, 2015)

no, a loader from a mf65 will not fit 674. But you can make anything fit with enough time and money


----------



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply bryce

do you know which model of quicke loader would fit?


----------



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

Will a 2030 quicke fit a 674?


----------

